# Длина бокового ремня на Ясной поляне



## vitttalik (15 Май 2014)

Здраствуйте дорогие форумчане!​
Спешу узнать у знатоков длинну левого ремня на баяне Ясная Поляна старого образца (советский) не современный, хотя длинна у них может быть одна и та же. 
Кто знает может подскажет каким образом он крепится внизу.

В общем уважаемые любители и профессионалы длина ремня нужна для заказа ремня через интернет магазин.

Баян ясная поляна 67/120 готово-выборный


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Май 2014)

Длина ремня 60 см,можно запас сделать 2-3 см.Крепится просто двумя шурупами к нижней части корпуса через прижимную металлическую пластину


----------



## vitttalik (15 Май 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Длина ремня 60 см


Игорь, а подскажите 57 см это уже критично? я измерил расстояние от верхнего до нижнего отверстия оно получилось равным 45,5 см


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Май 2014)

Нет не критично,просто ,если сильно придется отпускать , то может сверху выглядывать металлическая облицовка регулировочного винта,что на мой взгляд не совсем эстетично. А ремень такого размера (57 см ) станет конечно.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Июл 2019)

Всем здравствуйте ! Прошу меня извенить, чтобы не создавать похожую тему, я тоже по такому примерно вопросу. Вопрос к спецам: подскажите где купить хорошие качественные ремни (комплект), на баян Тульский ЦП 67х150. (фото прилагаю). Если можно скиньте информация на мою электронку. [email protected] С огромным уважением и пониманием !!!


----------

